

Make it Easy to Unsubscribe from your Email List - silent1mezzo
http://procrastinatingdev.com/misc/make-it-easy-to-unsubscribe-from-your-email-list/

======
eli
You missed another big one: If you're based in the US, it's the law.

The CAN-SPAM Act has many faults, but it's actually surprisingly explicit
about unsubscribe process. If people have to click through multiple pages or
supply any information beyond email address, you are probably in violation and
could be fined by the FTC.

------
socialist_coder
I'm surprised Gmail doesn't have this type of functionality. It could try to
keep track of what email lists it thinks you are subscribed to, and then let
you manage them all from a single page (with links to external sites if Google
can't remotely manage it).

Seems like a pretty straight forward feature addition.

It's not going to solve the problem of an email list that is almost impossible
to unsubscribe from, but it would still be cool to just see all the email
lists that you're subscribed to in a single place.

~~~
silent1mezzo
+1 That'd be a great feature.

